
How exchanges manipulate the price of Bitcoin - Xixi
https://medium.com/legolas-exchange/how-exchanges-manipulate-the-price-of-bitcoin-6e7e4b99a4a
======
Hydraulix989
This is just content marketing for their ICO.

~~~
Xixi
Indeed, but I posted it to spark a discussion as to whether their claims sound
credible or not. Obviously hard to prove, but maybe crypto-traders here have
substantiated doubts.

Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with Legolas, and have absolutely no intention
to participate in their ICO (or any ICO, for that matter).

